# PJ LINGLEY: Arizona Firefighter Takes On RAAM



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*WHEELIE GOOD START: PJ Lingley was a bit anxious as he rolled away from the starting line at the 2012 Race Across The West. He finished second in a time of 2 days, 16 hours and 2 minutes.*
After having finished second in RAW (Race Across the West) 2013, PJ Lingley is taking on UltraCycling’s biggest challenge, RAAM. While UltraCyclists tend to be over-achievers, PJ takes it to the extreme. He owns a small bicycle frame and wheel company called Four Dot Racing (fourdotracing.com), is a husband, a father to a 2-year old daughter—“She thinks anybody on a bike is dad, so she has to yell out the window at anybody on a bike,” he said in a recent interview, “And In real life I play a real fireman, not just on TV. I work 24/7 in beautiful Sedona, Arizona. Also I travel around the country on different wildfire assignments.”








*A DAY AT THE OFFICE: Firefighter PJ Lingley works at the Sedona FD and also gets called out to work wildfires.

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK: *PJ LINGLEY: Arizona Firefighter Takes On RAAM


----------

